# My garden efforts



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)

The start of raised garden efforts this year.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Jul 18, 2021)

looks absolutely  scrumptious...


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2021)

Great looking success with lots of vegetables coming alone nicely.  Room for the squash to grow !  Nothing like fresh vegetables.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 18, 2021)

Love your containers MickaC, and your plants are flourishing!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

Love it @MickaC !  Our paltry garden efforts consist of exactly two plants.  One is a rose bush we carried with us on every move The other is a sole tomato plant next to the garage.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 18, 2021)

I love your lettuce.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Look amazing,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

Errmmm excuse me ...but did someone say there was some plants or something in this photo...?








...I can only see the most gorgeous pooches....


----------



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your interest, kind comments, and encouragement.

Please, all who want to share, please do so.
Love to hear about others gardening, and any tips you might have to share.

Look forward to seeing and hearing about yours.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2021)

Lovely!  You sure have a green thumb!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 174372View attachment 174373View attachment 174375


Just beautiful!


----------



## Chet (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks good. Is there any reason that you didn't plant directly into the soil?


----------



## Jules (Jul 18, 2021)

You’re a true gardener. Love those wagon wheels


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Lovely garden! It's obvious you have put in a lot of time and energy. And beautiful Corgi and Sheltie! I used to have Shelties but they have all passed away. I miss them so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2021)

MickaC said:


> The start of raised garden efforts this year.View attachment 174367View attachment 174368View attachment 174369View attachment 174370View attachment 174370View attachment 174371


Looks beautiful!  I admire you, I gave up on starting and caring for a garden years ago.  I didn't have a green thumb, and although we had some nice fresh vegetables for those years, it was a lot of work.  Good luck and enjoy, hugs for your beautiful doggies!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)

Chet said:


> Looks good. Is there any reason that you didn't plant directly into the soil?


#1 reason is , i didn't want to bother with a tiller.
Have buried cables, hydro, telephone, water, sewer lines.
Raised ones are much easier on the back, the white frames are 15" high......the galvanized water troughs are 2ft high, getting three of them.
Can control the soil according to what certain veggies need.
And i just wanted to be different......and wanted to try something different......next to no weeds.
The ground i set these beds into are not good parts of the yard, so not losing anything good.
The open area of the yard will stay as grass.....my guys need that.....and have to think about resale. If a young family were to consider to buy, They would certainly want grass area.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks beautiful!  I admire you, I gave up on starting and caring for a garden years ago.  I didn't have a green thumb, and although we had some nice fresh vegetables for those years, it was a lot of work.  Good luck and enjoy, hugs for your beautiful doggies!


Yes you're right.....was a lot of work.
Had a big garden on the farm for over 20 years......the standard one, had tillers and stuff to work with.
Didn't start out with a green thumb.....as my interest increased.....my failures decreased.
 Gave my guys hugs for you......there were happy.....but they're wondering where the treats are.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 18, 2021)

The last 3 years that I had a garden, I went with raised gardens. Quite a bit less work and so much easier on my back. I've asked our apartment manager if I can build a raised garden outside our back door. She hasn't gotten back to me yet. Fingers crossed it gets approved.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 18, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Lovely garden! It's obvious you have put in a lot of time and energy. And beautiful Corgi and Sheltie! I used to have Shelties but they have all passed away. I miss them so much.


Thank you.
Have the time.....but the energy slows a bit....my energy will be used up by the time i get the landscape stones in all the areas of raised garden frames this year.
I think this might be my last year for hauling stones........yah......that's what i said last year.
 Noah is my 4th Sheltie.....if the calculations hold right.....when i'm 70, he'll be 12.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm in a learning process with the raised bed soil.
One of the 4ft x 4ft x 15" bed, i have a top soil mixture, 12" deep, then just black dirt to the bottom.
Have butternut squash in that one.......doing very well through the excessive heat we've been having......there are some days they're kind of wilty, make sure they're well watered, and doesn't form a top crust like the plain dirt.

The bed i have the acorn squash in is another story.
Mostly dirt, and with some bought topsoil mixture to light up the soil.
The black dirt keeps forming a crust......have to break it up often.....taking a lot more watering......also finding the heat is baking some of the acorn flowers.......there's tons of flowers......so hopefully there'll be lots of squash.

Do anybody have any ideas why this is happening besides the heat and soil.

The butternut squash isn't doing this.......maybe because of the lighter and richer mix i bought and used.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 26, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I'm in a learning process with the raised bed soil.
> One of the 4ft x 4ft x 15" bed, i have a top soil mixture, 12" deep, then just black dirt to the bottom.
> Have butternut squash in that one.......doing very well through the excessive heat we've been having......there are some days they're kind of wilty, make sure they're well watered, and doesn't form a top crust like the plain dirt.
> 
> ...


Lovely garden-I am jealous .  All I know is you are not supposed to use regular dirt in a raised garden, as you said it gets hard becomes clay like.  It doesn’t drain well and dries out faster as you have notice.  I would take it out next year.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lovely garden-I am jealous .  All I know is you are not supposed to use regular dirt in a raised garden, as you said it gets hard becomes clay like.  It doesn’t drain well and dries out faster as you have notice.  I would take it out next year.


Plan to. I'll empty halfway down the 3 that have the dirt, into the ones not filled yet, and fill the rest up to the top with the same stuff i used in other ones. I'm really happy with the ones that i used CIL enriched topsoil mixture, not as much watering and holds moisture well. 
Will get the dirt moved after the garden is done, then just half to fill up with the other next spring.
Thanks Aneeda for the tip.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2021)

Keep, us updated on the garden, please


----------



## Remy (Jul 31, 2021)

That looks great. Love the whole yard area that's visible.


----------



## Chet (Jul 31, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Plan to. I'll empty halfway down the 3 that have the dirt, into the ones not filled yet, and fill the rest up to the top with the same stuff i used in other ones. I'm really happy with the ones that i used CIL enriched topsoil mixture, not as much watering and holds moisture well.
> Will get the dirt moved after the garden is done, then just half to fill up with the other next spring.
> Thanks Aneeda for the tip.


You might want to look into landscape fabric next season. You lay it down with holes for what you intend to plant. It retains moisture in the soil and prevents weeds.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 1, 2021)

The three water troughs were delivered on Friday. I thought i'd try the things for some garden.......one reason......they're tall enough, 2ft high......my guys can't get up to them......play or dig dirt.......so i don't need to fence these off.......the other reason, tall. Where did i get the idea.....internet of course.
The job now is to drill drainage holes, level them, add some stones in the bottom, then hopefully find chunks of wood, to help fill up to the soil line.
I'll put a layer of landscape fabric in before the soil.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 1, 2021)

This is 1 tomato plant.......it's called Cobra......supposed to be a high producer........in a 4ft x 4ft bed......as you can see.....it needs the room......see how they taste......may definitely have this one again.   Two tomatoes on the plant i just posted......have never had ripe tomatoes this early.......i'm sure the heat helped......this plant is loaded.
This may be the only large tomato plant i get next year, plus cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2021)

You have a HUGE yard.  It looks great. But too much work for me and I though my yard was huge, but it was not as large as yours.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2021)

Pole beans and green bush beans......i got yellow poles beans by mistake.....didn't have my glasses with me......pole beans have a 5ft trellis to climb.....as you can see.....they're up and over.
Saturday on my routine inspections......had a talk with the pole beans, quit growing all over the country and make beans.....tons of flowers......same with the green bush beans.....quit wasting time and grow beans.
Saturday after supper inspections..........there are little beans coming !!!!!!!!!!    Must be female plants......male plants wouldn't listen like that....LOL...LOL...LOL.
Anyone want beans.


----------



## Chet (Aug 2, 2021)

Your garden is too neat.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 2, 2021)

Great garden, some really nice veggies.

I take a similar approach, with the containers anyway.  One thing I have found is that with the gravel layer in the bottom there is no need to drill holes, just leaving the drain plug out seems to work as well.  I am no expert, slowly learning by trial and error.  Still getting used to Utah gardening, very different from Florida where I gardened for many years.

Some pictures of mine, not so neat as yours but I like it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 2, 2021)

MickaC said:


> #1 reason is , i didn't want to bother with a tiller.
> Have buried cables, hydro, telephone, water, sewer lines.
> Raised ones are much easier on the back, the white frames are 15" high......the galvanized water troughs are 2ft high, getting three of them.
> Can control the soil according to what certain veggies need.
> ...


All good reasons, I would add that here in Utah it saves water, more focused irrigation.  I started using the raised beds and pots in Florida where our soil was 100% lovely white beach sand, no organic material, no nutrients.  The beds let us more easily import good soil.  My wife still does some gardening in the ground, but I would never go back.  The containers are just too much easier for me.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Great garden, some really nice veggies.
> 
> I take a similar approach, with the containers anyway.  One thing I have found is that with the gravel layer in the bottom there is no need to drill holes, just leaving the drain plug out seems to work as well.  I am no expert, slowly learning by trial and error.  Still getting used to Utah gardening, very different from Florida where I gardened for many years.
> View attachment 176681View attachment 176682View attachment 176683
> Some pictures of mine, not so neat as yours but I like it.


LOVE your garden.....looks totally amazing.....and very neat.....love your landscaping and planning.
Doing a lot of learning on the raised beds.
On the farm, 90% was ground gardening.....but did use a lot of my half barrels for some veggies, the rest were flowers.......think if i remember right.....had about 60 half barrels in and around the house yard.

Do i have pictures....next to none.....why not....my now X, always commented when i got the camera out, why are you taking pictures, who wants to see pictures of that stuff.....so i left the camera alone.

Funny.....someone must have liked the yard.....was chosen for a garden tour one year.....2 days of show......made me so Happy.

Ang tips you have, would love to see and hear.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You have a HUGE yard.  It looks great. But too much work for me and I though my yard was huge, but it was not as large as yours.


Don't sell yourself short Aneeda.
You transformed your front and back yard in a very short time, with a bad hip.......to something totally AWESOME.
Love the things you chose to do, excellent landscaping IMO.
Thanks for your thumbs up.
Now, take it easier and let that hip heal.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 2, 2021)

Going to be the first 2 toasted tomato sandwiches of the season........snack on cherry tomatoes everyday......wasn't able to eat them up to now because of acid reflux......but......these ones are called ...Sugar Rush...and are so sweet...don't bother me at all.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2021)

There’s nothing like a fresh vine-ripened tomato.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 18, 2021)

Acorn squash, pic taken on monday, has grown a lot since, now is almost 6" across, have 5 of them this size.
It's a learning process for me with acorn and butternut squash......the only other squash i've ever grown was pumpkin and zucchini.
A couple weeks after all the garden was up, middle june, had our first storm of the season, a lot of stuff got hammered.
Lost all cucumbers, all sugar snap peas, spaghetti squash, broke them off at the stems at the ground, and all but 4 acorn squash.
Lesson to remember.....have extra seed on hand.....was still early enough to resow.
Stores here were sold out then.....didn't want to go out of town hunting for more.
I debated about the 4 acorns plants whether to keep or not, they struggled, but i kept them.
On the farm, had a big ground garden near the main yard.....so if there were losses, there was always lots more left.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 18, 2021)

My garden is quite overgrown this year and it's mainly my fault because I started to many plants in the spring and can't throw out the leftover plants.
I planted grape tomatoes and the packet did say they get tall but they took over a big portion of the garden. I don't think they taste as good as the big ones and its worse than picking berries. lol I won't plant them next year.

Of course next year I'll see something new to try and I'll be in the same boat as this year.
Things are a bit late this year but today I did get quite a few tomatoes.
Tomorrow I'll pick some more and Friday I'll give the small ones away and make some stewed tomatoes for the freezer with the big ones.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2021)

I love cherry tomatoes, but stopped growing them several years ago. I had grown them as hanging plants and in tubs on the floor of my condo balcony for ages. Then, for five years straight, they were tasteless. I tried  everything I could think of before I gave up. Normally, I have a green thumb.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 18, 2021)

Just seen this thread , and all I can say is wow wow what a great healthy looking veggie crop you have coming on ,looks like you will have enough veggies to supply your neighbourhood.
I mainly grow our own fruit  in a very small typical Aussie back yard our trees supply us with enough fruit to dry / preserve , which lasts us over a year as well as eating fresh .

I haven’t had allot of luck with veggies due to our terrible lime stone soil.
Hubby made me a a solid raised garden bed during winter and it’s filled ready to plant spring/  summer veggies as soon as it’s warm enough ( still in winter here )

I love my own homemade  tomato relish so I’m hoping to grow enough tomatoes to use my own to make more relish , however we have good friends who grow quite allot of Roma  tomatoes
sometimes refereed to as Italian tomatoes so I’ve never had to actually buy and tomatoes in Summer for years .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 18, 2021)

I love acorn squash.  Split, take seeds out, put butter and maple syrup in center where seeds were, put in pan with little water, cook at 350 till done and yummy, just yummy.  Anyway, that’s what I do.  Or you can microwave as well.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 18, 2021)

The raised garden bed hubby made for me ,it’s full of good quality soil waiting for spring to plant summer veggies , we get allot of wind so I’ve bought shade cloth to make windbreaks for the sides of the GB before summer hits us


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

No pictures but we are eating from ours regularly.  Pasta with garden tomatoes for lunch and a zucchini, pepper and tomato thing for supper.  We also have peaches, I ate 6 today, right off the trees.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 18, 2021)

Now you have me dribbling the thought of a fresh peach right off the tree @Alligatorob 
here is a photo I just took of my peach  and Plum trees   ( winter here in Australia)


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Now you have me dribbling the thought of a fresh peach right off the tree @Alligatorob
> here is a photo I just took of my peach  and Plum trees   ( winter here in Australia)


Your trees look healthy, I am sure you will have good stuff in about 6 months!

We live in a part of Utah that used to be called the "Fruit Zone" (https://www.visitutah.com/articles/utahs-fruit-way-highway-89).  Unfortunately the Salt Lake valley urban sprawl has gotten here and many of the orchards have become subdivisions.  We have about an acre and a half of what used to be a much larger orchard.  We have 105 peach trees, 7 different varieties to lengthen the season.  A farmer who takes care of a lot of these little remnant orchards, like ours, takes care of them.  He sells most, however our "rent" is mostly just all the peaches we can eat.  So we will be eating them every day for the next 6 weeks or so.  My favorite time of the year.  There are also cherry, apricot, apple, plum and pear orchards very near by so we get those fresh in season.  Peaches however are king around here, "Peach Days" is the biggest event in the area (https://www.boxelderchamber.com/about/peach-days/). We planted a few of our own a couple of years ago, but not much harvest yet.  We do have one very old large apple tree, looking forward to those in about a month.

Freeze, dry, or can some of your peaches it will lengthen your season.  We do all of that and in good years make peach juice and sometimes even peach wine!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Your trees look healthy, I am sure you will have good stuff in about 6 months!
> 
> We live in a part of Utah that used to be called the "Fruit Zone" (https://www.visitutah.com/articles/utahs-fruit-way-highway-89).  Unfortunately the Salt Lake valley urban sprawl has gotten here and many of the orchards have become subdivisions.  We have about an acre and a half of what used to be a much larger orchard.  We have 105 peach trees, 7 different varieties to lengthen the season.  A farmer who takes care of a lot of these little remnant orchards, like ours, takes care of them.  He sells most, however our "rent" is mostly just all the peaches we can eat.  So we will be eating them every day for the next 6 weeks or so.  My favorite time of the year.  There are also cherry, apricot, apple, plum and pear orchards very near by so we get those fresh in season.  Peaches however are king around here, "Peach Days" is the biggest event in the area (https://www.boxelderchamber.com/about/peach-days/). We planted a few of our own a couple of years ago, but not much harvest yet.  We do have one very old large apple tree, looking forward to those in about a month.
> 
> Freeze, dry, or can some of your peaches it will lengthen your season.  We do all of that and in good years make peach juice and sometimes even peach wine!


We have a typical Aussie  little suburban type back yard , 2 years ago we picked 75 kg of peaches of that tree . We don’t live in a city 
I make use of every inch of my back yard for growing our own fruit which we ( hubby and I ) 
put in the effort of preserving / drying our own chemical free fruit 
Our apricot which we keep trimmed to suit the area gave us 60 kg of delicious fruit last summer 
even after the black birds had a party in our tree ,I have a saying the scouts ( birds )  turn up then go away and bring all their mates back with them.
The apricot tree that’s got  lotsa buds waiting to burst out 
We planted all our trees  ( after having our home built ) which were not much more than a twig 12 years ago hubby spent 2 days on the jackhammer digging a hole in the limestone for the apricot tree 
@Alligatorob


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> 2 years ago we picked 75 kg of peaches of that tree


Wow, that is a lot more than we get from any one tree.  Ours are pretty small, short enough to pick without a ladder.  Peaches don't get that big here, or people don't plant the bigger varieties anyway.  Some of the apricot trees here do get that big, but I just planted ours last year.  We got 3 apricots this year!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2021)

I think it looks good Micka


----------



## Irwin (Aug 18, 2021)

I made pasta this evening with zucchini from our garden. Mmmmm. I never realized they were so tasty!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> zucchini from our garden


Hard to beat fresh zucchini!  However if your garden is anything like ours right now we are getting enough zucchini to feed an army!  A very productive plant.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 18, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My garden is quite overgrown this year and it's mainly my fault because I started to many plants in the spring and can't throw out the leftover plants.
> I planted grape tomatoes and the packet did say they get tall but they took over a big portion of the garden. I don't think they taste as good as the big ones and its worse than picking berries. lol I won't plant them next year.
> 
> Of course next year I'll see something new to try and I'll be in the same boat as this year.
> ...


@Ruth n Jersey    Great crop of tomatoes.  Never could eat cherry tomatoes, stirs up my acid reflux, but....so i got ones called SUGAR RUSH.
Very tasty and no acid reflux


----------



## MickaC (Aug 18, 2021)

Getting back to the acorn squash.
The five biggest ones are bigger than what i've bought in the store.
 When will they be ready to pick and eat........or do you have to leave them there till fall.
Never had these before so i'm a little clued out.

I've learned about the male and female flowers.
Have had a lot of flowers die off.........thinking i now know what's wrong........there are "NO BEES"

On the farm, was never concerning, with all the flowering trees, shrubs, flowers.....bees were everywhere.

Here, i have not noticed any population of bees. 

Bees were there to give me those 5 acorn quashes, and have several ones coming....definitely not a bumper crop.

Maybe my garden is too close.......on the farm, it was just outside of the main yard......i didn't check on it every 15 minutes..LOL...LOL.

I've searched and came up with......a person can pollinate by hand.......has anyone tried this.....any luck.....doesn't sound too hard.

Open to suggestions.

When are they ready to EAT.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2021)

@MickaC  , you have a GREEN thumb!!!   I love the photos!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Hard to beat fresh zucchini!  However if your garden is anything like ours right now we are getting enough zucchini to feed an army!  A very productive plant.


How do you prepare your zucchini for a vegetable.....i find it to be very bland.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How do you prepare your zucchini for a vegetable.....i find it to be very bland.


By itself it is bland.  Yesterday it was cooked on the stove along with fresh tomatoes and pepper from the garden, then served over rice with a spicy sauce (https://hormel.com/Brands/House-of-Tsang-Products/Cooking-Sauces/Szechuan-Spicy-Sir-Fry-Sauce).  Very tasty that way.  I also sometimes use Tajin seasoning or Nutritional Yeast to flavor.

I have eaten zucchini raw, with just the Tajin seasoning, but that is more an acquired taste.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2021)

Peaches!  Our micro orchard and the picking has started.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2021)

And eating a few, as many as I can.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 20, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> And eating a few, as many as I can.
> View attachment 179564


Too bad the rest of us can't download some.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)

Delish!!!


----------



## Chet (Aug 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Ruth n Jersey    Great crop of tomatoes.  Never could eat cherry tomatoes, stirs up my acid reflux, but....*so i got ones called SUGAR RUSH.*
> Very tasty and no acid reflux


I have a question about Sugar Rush cherry tomatoes. Do they split on the vine or drop off prematurely? I planted Sweet Million cherry tomatoes this year and they did the above. I was able to harvest only about 1/3 of them to eat.


----------



## Chet (Aug 20, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Getting back to the acorn squash.
> The five biggest ones are bigger than what i've bought in the store.
> When will they be ready to pick and eat........or do you have to leave them there till fall.
> Never had these before so i'm a little clued out.
> ...


I read that you can pollinate by hand with an artist's paint brush by going from flower to flower.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 20, 2021)

Chet said:


> I read that you can pollinate by hand with an artist's paint brush by going from flower to flower.


That's what i've come across on google.....so....you take the paint brush to the male flower and then brush the inside the female.
Did i get that right ???


----------



## MickaC (Aug 20, 2021)

Chet said:


> I have a question about Sugar Rush cherry tomatoes. Do they split on the vine or drop off prematurely? I planted Sweet Million cherry tomatoes this year and they did the above. I was able to harvest only about 1/3 of them to eat.


No, the Sugar Rush didn't split or drop off......even as they ripened.....they stayed until i picked them......but.....they hardly had any foliage.....pretty bare looking....but they still produced lots of little guys....


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

@Alligatorob ....... i'm looking for suggestions as to what to fill the bottom half of the water troughs with.....something cheap...cheap.
Think i saw some troughs in your picture posts.
Has anyone got some ideas.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> That's what i've come across on google.....so....you take the paint brush to the male flower and then brush the inside the female.
> Did i get that right ???


I think that's right.  I've done it before...long time ago.
But, I used a Q-tip.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Alligatorob ....... i'm looking for suggestions as to what to fill the bottom half of the water troughs with.....something cheap...cheap.
> Think i saw some troughs in your picture posts.


The bottom ~1/3 of mine are filled with gravel, the same gravel you can see on the ground around them.  Then I put a layer of geotextile on to keep the dirt from going down into the gravel, I think that is important.  If you can get bulk gravel it is quite cheap, I see gravel around your planters, if you have any more of that it would work.  Your gravel looks courser, larger, than mine, that would be fine so long as you use the geotextile.


----------



## Chet (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> That's what i've come across on google.....so....you take the paint brush to the male flower and then brush the inside the female.
> Did i get that right ???


I can't tell which flower is a boy or girl so I guess you just do them all. That's what bees do I'm sure. It's only pollen they are after and sex is immaterial. By the way, you should go "bzzzz" as you do it. You want to be as realistic as possible.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Getting back to the acorn squash.
> The five biggest ones are bigger than what i've bought in the store.
> When will they be ready to pick and eat........or do you have to leave them there till fall.
> Never had these before so i'm a little clued out.
> ...



My garden is ashamed to be posted, I have tomatoes  and some herbs. They promise to be 1 pound tomatoes we shall see... I did not have enough sunlight 

Here's where they're ready to pick and cook

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ed...rn squash turns dark,look at the plant's stem.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How do you prepare your zucchini for a vegetable.


I grate it put it on top of my salad.  

It can also be cut into strips and fried with garlic and Parmesan cheese.  That’s not healthy, just a little treat.

The best use is in a loaf which is what most people do.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

Chet said:


> I can't tell which flower is a boy or girl so I guess you just do them all. That's what bees do I'm sure. It's only pollen they are after and sex is immaterial. By the way, you should go "bzzzz" as you do it. You want to be as realistic as possible.


Great advice Chet.....lol.....i learned that the female flower has several stems in the flowers base......the male flower has only one stem in the flowers base......when you think about it......it kinda makes sense.....especially the male flower.....lol.....


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> The bottom ~1/3 of mine are filled with gravel, the same gravel you can see on the ground around them.  Then I put a layer of geotextile on to keep the dirt from going down into the gravel, I think that is important.  If you can get bulk gravel it is quite cheap, I see gravel around your planters, if you have any more of that it would work.  Your gravel looks courser, larger, than mine, that would be fine so long as you use the geotextile.


The stones you see around my planter are larger stones than yours, anywhere from 1" to 2 1/2".
I have them everywhere where i have planters, yard decor [ some people call my decor, junk ], oak barrels, wheels, iron etc......that way, i don't have to move anything when i'm mowing.
Was going to put some of those stones in the bottom, hopefully some wood if it's free, then landscape fabric to prevent the soil from going to the bottom.
What you call geotextile......would that be the same as landscape fabric?
What do you think of the wood for some filler.
Any other filler ideas?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> What you call geotextile......would that be the same as landscape fabric?
> What do you think of the wood for some filler.


Yes, landscape fabric is similar.  I buy heavier geotextile used in road construction because it will last longer, you might get the same effect with a couple of layers of lighter landscape fabric.   It should work fine with your gravel.

The problem with wood is that it will probably rot and settle, may not last long.  


MickaC said:


> Any other filler ideas?


Maybe beer bottles or aluminum cans or something.  Most anything that has a little structural strength and permeability that won't settle or rot should work.  Look at your trash, you might find something you can "recycle".


----------



## Chet (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Alligatorob ....... *i'm looking for suggestions as to what to fill the bottom half of the water troughs with.....something cheap...cheap.*
> Think i saw some troughs in your picture posts.
> Has anyone got some ideas.


Packing peanuts might work.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, landscape fabric is similar.  I buy heavier geotextile used in road construction because it will last longer, you might get the same effect with a couple of layers of lighter landscape fabric.   It should work fine with your gravel.
> 
> The problem with wood is that it will probably rot and settle, may not last long.
> 
> Maybe beer bottles or aluminum cans or something.  Most anything that has a little structural strength and permeability that won't settle or rot should work.  Look at your trash, you might find something you can "recycle".


Thanks for the suggestions.

How do you open the drain plug on the water troughs.

If i started drinking beer now......i would have enough bottles in about 76 years.....lol.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

Chet said:


> Packing peanuts might work.


I thought of that too. Thanks.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How do you open the drain plug on the water troughs.


The ones I have just unscrew and you take the plug out.  Its on the side at the bottom.

Packing peanuts are an interesting idea, probably worth a try.


MickaC said:


> If i started drinking beer now......i would have enough bottles in about 76 years


You'll just have to work harder!


----------



## Chet (Aug 22, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I thought of that too. Thanks.


You mentioned wood in an earlier post. You might be making a home for termites with wood when it gets wet.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 22, 2021)

Chet said:


> Packing peanuts might work.


I've used them, and yes, they work.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I've used them, and yes, they work.


And much lighter than gravel.  Just don't do it on a windy day!!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2021)

Chet said:


> You mentioned wood in an earlier post. You might be making a home for termites with wood when it gets wet.


You're right......never thought of that.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2021)

Did a hunt on packing peanuts......very expensive to buy.....the couple of stores in town that might have them.....don't have any right now.
They do keep some back for packing purchases.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I may just stick to the kind of small stones i've been using in the yard.....they're quite cheap.....and i don't plan on moving these troughs ever.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I may just stick to the kind of small stones i've been using in the yard.....they're quite cheap.....and i don't plan on moving these troughs ever.


I understand!  Mine will live longer than I do, moving them will be someone else's problem one day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Getting back to the acorn squash.
> The five biggest ones are bigger than what i've bought in the store.
> When will they be ready to pick and eat........or do you have to leave them there till fall.
> Never had these before so i'm a little clued out.
> ...


When they are green all around except maybe on the very bottom that is in touch with the ground, you pick them and eat them.  Cut in half, take seeds out, butter and maple syrup in center, cook in oven 350 till fork tender or microwave.  You can trim a bit off the bottom so the squash sits level.  I also put a bit of water in the bottom of the pan to prevent burning


----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When they are green all around except maybe on the very bottom that is in touch with the ground, you pick them and eat them.  Cut in half, take seeds out, butter and maple syrup in center, cook in oven 350 till fork tender or microwave.  You can trim a bit off the bottom so the squash sits level.  I also put a bit of water in the bottom of the pan to prevent burning


Thanks.
They're going to be on the menu soon.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)

@Aneeda72 .......Are you back from your daughters.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Aneeda72 .......Are you back from your daughters.


Yup  great trip.

Had to come back early, was a banking problem which husband was supposed to deal with before we left and didn’t.  So we had to come back and give the bank ONE piece of paper , which he could have easily done anytime in the last 2 weeks before we left.  But he didn’t


----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup  great trip.
> 
> Had to come back early, was a banking problem which husband was supposed to deal with before we left and didn’t.  So we had to come back and give the bank ONE piece of paper , which he could have easily done anytime in the last 2 weeks before we left.  But he didn’t


How is your daughter.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)

The reason for asking about when acorn squash is ready to eat is i've never grown it before.
Same with butternut squash, never grown it.....and for the butternut.....to be ready it has to be a creamy color, right ??
Looking forward to eating both, i've bought store ones, but i'm sure these ones will be by far more tasty.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2021)

MickaC said:


> How is your daughter.


She is fine, thanks.  Still sore and still have a hard time with her digestion which will get better as her pancreas heals.  It was actually best that we left early as she was trying to show us around and it was tiring for her.

We went to the zoo in El Paso.  Wore me out, but they have a cat rescue there.  So you can adopt a cat or kitten while you are at the zoo.  Strange.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 26, 2021)

MickaC said:


> The reason for asking about when acorn squash is ready to eat is i've never grown it before.
> Same with butternut squash, never grown it.....and for the butternut.....to be ready it has to be a creamy color, right ??
> Looking forward to eating both, i've bought store ones, but i'm sure these ones will be by far more tasty.


I am not as familiar with butternut squash as I don’t like it.  But when it is a butterscotch color, I think that is when you pick it.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 27, 2021)

I think the Butternut squash looks very healthy


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2021)

CALLING all GARDENERS..........I need some advice.
I'm wanting to use heavy garbage bins for recycling.
Why do you have to drill holes in the container.......wouldn't that draw unwanted insects to swarm around.
Does this sound right.......1" dirt on bottom, then 5 or 6" waste, and keep repeating.
Really want to know about the hole drilling.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

MickaC said:


> CALLING all GARDENERS..........I need some advice.
> I'm wanting to use heavy garbage bins for recycling.
> Why do you have to drill holes in the container.......wouldn't that draw unwanted insects to swarm around.
> Does this sound right.......1" dirt on bottom, then 5 or 6" waste, and keep repeating.
> Really want to know about the hole drilling.


You drill holes in containers to let the moisture out otherwise they get nasty if you put anything containing moisture in them.  Otherwise, I may not be understanding the question correctly.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You drill holes in containers to let the moisture out otherwise they get nasty if you put anything containing moisture in them.  Otherwise, I may not be understanding the question correctly.


You understood the question correctly, Aneeda.
I'm trying to figure out the best place for the compost containers.
Will there be an issue with insects, wasp, etc, and bad spell.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

MickaC said:


> You understood the question correctly, Aneeda.
> I'm trying to figure out the best place for the compost containers.
> Will there be an issue with insects, wasp, etc, and bad spell.


I have never done a compost container so idk


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 30, 2021)

MickaC said:


> You understood the question correctly, Aneeda.
> I'm trying to figure out the best place for the compost containers.
> Will there be an issue with insects, wasp, etc, and bad spell.


You're putting a lid on it....right?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> You're putting a lid on it....right?


Yes i am.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm amazed......2 of the butternut squash are almost 12 inches long !!!!!!!!!!
You'll have to trust me on this......can't hold the leaves back and take a pic at the same time.
Think i did the right thing by cutting some of the newer vine runners back.....the quash that was already there are growing better i think.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> 2 of the butternut squash are almost 12 inches long !!!!!!!!!!


I envy you!  I really like squash, but the "butternut" squash I planted this year turned out to be pumpkins...  Make good jack-o-lanterns I guess.

By the end of the season local farmers usually have way too many squash and practically give them away at the local stands.  Last year we got enough to store in the garage and last half the winter.  Was hoping to get some of my own this year, but no such luck.


----------



## Shero (Sep 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I'm amazed......2 of the butternut squash are almost 12 inches long !!!!!!!!!!
> You'll have to trust me on this......can't hold the leaves back and take a pic at the same time.
> Think i did the right thing by cutting some of the newer vine runners back.....the quash that was already there are growing better i think.



You have green fingers for sure! The longest one I have seen is about 7". May I have one of yours please, I love them baked and stuffed with minced meat


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I envy you!  I really like squash, but the "butternut" squash I planted this year turned out to be pumpkins...  Make good jack-o-lanterns I guess.
> 
> By the end of the season local farmers usually have way too many squash and practically give them away at the local stands.  Last year we got enough to store in the garage and last half the winter.  Was hoping to get some of my own this year, but no such luck.


I'm a little slow sometimes......what do you mean when you said your squash turned into pumpkins. 
At the farmers markets here i've never seen any spaghetti, butternut or acorn squash.....wonder why.....maybe our season's too short.
By the time they're ready, the markets have pretty much quit.
In the stores, they're 2.00 lb......and small.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> You have green fingers for sure! The longest one I have seen is about 7". May I have one of yours please, I love them baked and stuffed with minced meat


Yes you may have some......baked and stuffed with minced meat......sounds yummy.....i'll try that.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

This squash adventure is new to me......i'm learning some tips, for next year.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Kabocha


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> what do you mean when you said your squash turned into pumpkins


I assume they were mislabeled.  Planted smallish plants, at the stage you can't tell the difference.  The kids will enjoy making jack-o-lanterns.

I am surprised your season is shorter than ours, I know we are south of you, but at an elevation of 4,400 ft.  We get our first frost some time in October, and our last one in May.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Kabocha


Looks delicious......i'm cutting into one of my acorn squash very soon.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I assume they were mislabeled.  Planted smallish plants, at the stage you can't tell the difference.  The kids will enjoy making jack-o-lanterns.
> 
> I am surprised your season is shorter than ours, I know we are south of you, but at an elevation of 4,400 ft.  We get our first frost some time in October, and our last one in May.


Our first frost can be as early as now.....i remember covering things starting about now when i was on the farm.....and often had frost at the latest, middle of June. But that hasn't happened in the last few years....but definitely end of May.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 4, 2021)

That is a short season!  We also have the occasional June or September frosts, but very rarely.

I lived near Jackson, Wyoming for a couple of years, in that time I saw snow in every month of summer, no growing season really.  That's at an elevation of ~7,500 feet.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 5, 2021)

They're back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Had my backyard almost dandelion free.....can't use spray because of the guys.....before we started getting rain.
I swear......everyone one that i dug out, 3 more came in its place.......back to digging.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

MickaC said:


> They're back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Had my backyard almost dandelion free.....can't use spray because of the guys.....before we started getting rain.
> I swear......everyone one that i dug out, 3 more came in its place.......back to digging.


I understand that you can EAT dandelions.  Have you ever tried them?  Just consider them part of your garden


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I understand that you can EAT dandelions.  Have you ever tried them?  Just consider them part of your garden


Been there.....done that.....
Besides.......hard to tell the ones that haven't been pied on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Been there.....done that.....
> Besides.......hard to tell the ones that haven't been pied on.


True, but I can assure you that the produce you buy in the stores has been peed on, chewed on, and walked on by a large variety of animals and insects.  Actually, baby insects have been conceived on that produce as well.

Why even in your carefully tended, loved garden flies, bees, and other insects are doing the nasty.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2021)

Dandelions are a crucial source of food in the spring for bees when they first come out. Here in BC we are asked not to get rid of them until mid May when other sources of food are more readily available. Our wild  bee population in this country is crashing so any help we can give is crucial. Yes, I know dandelions are a pain, though.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 6, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Dandelions are a crucial source of food in the spring for bees when they first come out. Here in BC we are asked not to get rid of them until mid May when other sources of food are more readily available. Our wild  bee population in this country is crashing so any help we can give is crucial. Yes, I know dandelions are a pain, though.


The bee population here is suffering very badly as well.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 7, 2021)

Before retiring, we had a LAWN.  Thick, green, uniform bluegrass turf is attractive but maintaining it is a major undertaking.  Feeding, weeding, thatching, mowing, trimming, raking, and overseeding all take a lot of time and money.  After our move to rural acreage we resolved to have a YARD.

By our definition, a yard consists of whatever grows there as long as it's green and/or attractive.  Our yard includes several types of grass, clover, mosses, DANDELIONS, hawkweed (orange & yellow), self heal, and various other small, nondescript flowering and non-flowering plants.  It's mowed and trimmed regularly and the rare weak spot gets top dressed with loam and reseeded with perennial rye grass. That's about all.

Our yard attracts a lot of local fauna ... birds, bees, and butterflies as well as the larger furry creatures.  You can drive on a yard.  We love our yard and don't miss the lawn a bit.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't know what i will eat when the garden is finished......might starve.
These are tomatoes from the Cobra plant.....this is the plant that i have in a 4x4ft raised bed which grow beyond the space....pic in earlier posts.  Very meaty, few seeds... pic doesn't do them justice. I will be getting this kind again. Got 1 plant.....tonnes of yield. $10 for one plant. Very low acid.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 9, 2021)

Think i descend from caveman age......need food.....go outside and get food.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 12, 2021)

My " BUMPER CROP " of acorn squash.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

One of my projects for this winter.....
Going to make a bumble bee costume for myself....with pockets for my little paint brushes and q-tips and a sound track of bee buzzing.

Making a list of flowers i want to plant to attract hummingbirds and bees.


----------



## Lee (Sep 16, 2021)

Micka, earlier you mentioned using a garbage container for composting. That works but so does just starting it on the ground if you are only using plant materials for compost, easier to turn to. One drawback, snakes will like to snuggle in it in the cold weather.....ask me how I know.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 17, 2021)

Lee said:


> Micka, earlier you mentioned using a garbage container for composting. That works but so does just starting it on the ground if you are only using plant materials for compost, easier to turn to. One drawback, snakes will like to snuggle in it in the cold weather.....ask me how I know.


I'm really on the fence with this composting thing, Lee.
SNAKES !!!!!!!!!  
I know i don't think i want one in the main backyard, especially the ground one.......I can imagine what i may attract, mice, snakes,endless bugs, wasps, yellow jacket .....also the smell......would have to fence it off from my guys. 
That's probably why i'm searching in composing in a garden bin.
I do have space on the east side over the fence in the back....Size of a 3 car garage.....have a 10 x 16 shed there......not sure if the neighbours would appreciate an open one.....could build a bin type one with a front that can open.
Seems to me containers may be less odor?........maybe not as many bugs swarming around them.
Then there's Winter......would want be able to get it.....pretty much kitchen waste.
 Guess i'll so more time on the fence till a light bulb come on


----------



## MickaC (Oct 13, 2021)

Somewhat disappointing.....when i cleaned up the butternut squash vines, found 14 small squashes in addition to these mature ones, anywhere from 3,4,5, inches, never would have grown enough with the time left.
So.....the bees were working.....but very, very late.
The acorn squash only matured these 5.....first big storm we had late June knocked out over half the plants......and, again the lack of bees as well.....was also blossom rot.
So, if i venture with squash next year.....hope to try pollinating with a brush or q-tip.....and.....have a POWER MEETING with the BEES.
The vines take a great deal of space.......if i have them again.....will maybe try setting something up for them to crawl up on.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 188996  Somewhat disappointing.....when i cleaned up the butternut squash vines, found 14 small squashes in addition to these mature ones, anywhere from 3,4,5, inches, never would have grown enough with the time left.
> So.....the bees were working.....but very, very late.
> The acorn squash only matured these 5.....first big storm we had late June knocked out over half the plants......and, again the lack of bees as well.....was also blossom rot.
> So, if i venture with squash next year.....hope to try pollinating with a brush or q-tip.....and.....have a POWER MEETING with the BEES.
> The vines take a great deal of space.......if i have them again.....will maybe try setting something up for them to crawl up on.


I found that the acorn squash under produce, but the straight necks, crooked necks, and zucchini over produce.  Did you plant spaghetti squash?  I LOVE spaghetti squash and it’s a big producer.  But spaghetti squash also has lots of vines.  I dislike butternut squash, but have planted it, yours looks under ripe to me in the photo.  Good luck with next years garden.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I found that the acorn squash under produce, but the straight necks, crooked necks, and zucchini over produce.  Did you plant spaghetti squash?  I LOVE spaghetti squash and it’s a big producer.  But spaghetti squash also has lots of vines.  I dislike butternut squash, but have planted it, yours looks under ripe to me in the photo.  Good luck with next years garden.


Didn't plant spaghetti squash.
You're right......butternut are not ripe.....picked them because of weather......checked some info.....they should ripen, like tomatoes, pumpkins etc.
The vines were already dying off.


----------

